# My new (and 2nd) Betta



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

I haven't named him yet, but here is my 2nd betta. My first was a dragontail and red, about 3 or 4 years back. This is a temporary tank until I get a nicer one with better rocks and maybe a light. Any suggestions for stuff to put in it, or a tank would be nice  

Heres the food: 









And here he is


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Get a 2+ gallon tank and an adjustable heater and you are set. A filter will help but is not needed in smaller tanks. Also make sure you are treating your water with water conditioner (dechlorinator).


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont want a big tank i have nowhere to put it.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

well, you can get at least 1 gal tank. just make sure to regurly change his water every two days.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Every 2 days? that seems like a lot.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

It might seem like much, but It's 100% neccesary. W/o water changes that often in a bowl so small, the ammonia will build up and sicken the fish. It can and will kill!


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Alright. My aunt who runs a pet store said leaving a bowl of water out for 2 days will dechloronize it


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your aunt is wrong. That only removes chlorine, not chloromine...both kill fish! Also you need a tank with a heater and frequent water changes. A 2 gallon tank isn't that big.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Check out our Betta Care/FAQ stickies in the care forum. That should answer a lot of your questions about basic betta care. 

When it comes to tank size, it's either you get a small tank (at least one gallon) and work hard to keep it clean, or get a larger tank, lose a bit of room, but not perform as much maintenance on it. There's honestly no inbetween.

If you don't perform frequent water changes for your tank, ammonia will quickly build up and poison and burn your fish. Not pretty.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I know changing water often sounds horrible, but it's whats needed if you arent wanting to get a larger tank. I have a 5 gallon and it sits on a nightstand, it really isnt that much room. If my 5 gallon seems small, a 2.5 surly couldnt take up much room at all.


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

if water changing every other day for you is too much, you should get a larger tank. i am using 1 gallon tanks for all my bettas, and never fail to do water change every other day. and of course, i use aged water when i do water change.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Aight thanks for the input! Looks like I'm going to the pet store tomorrow


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No problem! Just be sure to keep asking questions and we'll be happy to answer them


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Yup! If there's anything at all you're unsure about, there are a ton of experienced keepers and breeders here that'd be happy to answer all of your questions.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Honestly, a 2-3 gallon tank isn't all that big. You'll often see them referred to as "desktop" because they do easily fit in a corner of a desk or on a shelf.

As for frequent changes, it may sound like a lot of work but mine usually only take 5 mins, 10 mins including getting everything ready and putting it away after. I keep my tank in my livingroom so I can even watch TV while I do it.

A happy betta is more than enough reward for any work involved.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! You've got a cute boy.

Another thing that I didn't see mentioned is the food. From what I can see, you're giving your betta tropical fish flakes, which isn't really suitable for him. They contain vegetable matter which bettas can't really digest. You'll want to look for flake or pellet food made specifically for bettas. The brineshrimp is fine, though.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! I got all of this for free, and am making a trip to the pet store tomorrow to pick up that stuff that eliminates chloromine for now, and pick up a tank monday after I get paid. He seems to like the Ultracolor food.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

So I am thinking bout picking up the 2.5 gallon of this tank, any thoughts? http://www.petco.com/product/10313/...uarium-Kit-in-Black.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

New home for Mr. Spike


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

If you lose some of the gravel it will actually make quite a big difference to the amount of space he's got in there 

Well done for doing the best thing by your fish and getting a bigger tank


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! Now how often should I change the water in this thing? It has an air filter if that makes any difference. The black rocks on the bottom will go away next time I change the water.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Is that a one gallon? I saw a tank like that at Petco, I think it said it was a 1g. If it is, you may need to do water changes often. My system is 3 gallon tanks. 75% water change every wednesday (half way through the week) and 100% every Saturday / Sunday (end of the week). It works well. No sick fish, larger swimming room for the fishies, and less water changes. Everyone's happy!


BTW: I don't think thats a filter. Thats an Airstone. I was right, I did have that tank! I use that airstone in my 14 gallon sorority.  But it's not a filter.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> Is that a one gallon? I saw a tank like that at Petco, I think it said it was a 1g. If it is, you may need to do water changes often. My system is 3 gallon tanks. 75% water change every wednesday (half way through the week) and 100% every Saturday / Sunday (end of the week). It works well. No sick fish, larger swimming room for the fishies, and less water changes. Everyone's happy!


So probably every 2 days I should change his water?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds good, if you can keep up. :-D Just so you know, the recommended amount of water for a betta is 2.5 gallons minimal. But I know people who have kept their bettas in less space, and are alright.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Why would one small betta need so much?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well, imagine being confined to your room 24/7. seeing the same things every day. Pretty difficult to entertain yourself. Pretty soon, you'll develop neurotic behaviors like talking to yourself or something. In bettas these can lead to tail biting, and glass surfing. Both of which can seriously hurt your betta. 

Don't ever let anyone fool you into thinking that any living animal is low maintainence. if you buy a pet, be prepared to give that animal the best home you can possibly provide. If not, stay away from the pet store. Bettas are living, breathing things too. And I get incredibly irritated when I read a post from a novice getting annoyed when they have to put forth a little more than the minimum effort.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

I cant tell from the picture, but do you have a heater for him? bettas are tropical fish and NEED to have water betwen 82* and 72* at the very minimum. I would worry about keeping one bellow 76* imo


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Not to mention a lot of the pet stores have had some awesome sales on tanks lately. The 2.5 minibow has been on sale at petco for like $21, and on a regular day you can get a regular old 2.5 gallon glass aquarium for $15 from petsmart. As for heaters, they're not cheap. At least the quality ones... I use the Topfin 50 watt in my 10 gallon sorority and it's been working just fine. I think I picked it up for $27, but the 25 watt you'll need for your tank should be less.

And always keep an eye out in your newspaper or on craigslist, people are always trying to get rid of their old tanks.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> As for heaters, they're not cheap.


the petland here in springfield ordered about 100 more of the aquaclear 10 (50w adjustable) heaters than they wanted and have em on sale for $12... score


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah I decided I'm going to get a 2.5 gallon tank this week or next week. I did some cleaning and have virtually a whole shelf open now. I think that light may be a heater as well, but I am not sure it didnt say so on the box.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

You should get a dedicated heater, the light just doesn't do the job and doesn't help at night when the temp can really drop and kill your Betta. You will notice a big change with the new tank, he should really perk up between that and a heater


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay, tomorrow I will pick up a heater.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*It's true! You will love your betta more because he is not just sitting on the side of his little bowl. When I was 7, I had a little girl, Folly. She lived in a little bowl and did nothing. I fed her twice a week and changed her water once every 2 weeks. One day I found this forum and was like WHAT??? So I went out and bought a large 14 gallon tank that I later changed to a sorority.  But she jumped out, and died soon after.  But it's the thought that counts, she didn't die starving in a little bowl with no heat and poisons in the water. She was happy, and thats why I don't get sick to my stomach when I think about her. But really, she was a joy to watch when she actually swam around. When she wasn't... well she was just plain boring, to be honest. *


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

What a cut guy


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks.


Anyone know of a black or white betta for sale?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Occasionaly you can find a black or white one in petco. A guarenteed place to get black/white is aquabid.com. Though, off aquabid, be prepared to pay $50+ for a fish.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmmm looks like I will be making a trip to Petco tomorrow >


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Question
1. Should I keep the light on 24/7
And 2. I was just lookin at him and he started like flaring his gills around... And kinda freaking out. What does that mean?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

1. Bettas need rest just like all other animals. At night they go into somewhat of a trance which is I guess the equivelant of sleep. Darkness makes them a lot more comfortable in doing that, especially since they don't have eyelids. I usually turn on my tank lights when I get up in the morning (about 9AM) and turn them off about 12 hrs later. 

2. He probably saw his reflection in the glass, and is flaring his gills to defend his territory from himself. lol


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha aight thanks. I saw him doing it and was like wth is this dummy doing now?? haha


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*I have a white betta from petco. I call him Cody even though his real name is Super Nova. :-D I saw a black guy there too, but I didn't have enough tanks for him.  . But they usually aren't pure. Cody has a TINY splash of a pink hue to his fins and two spots on his tail. But you really can't tell, unless you look REALLY hard. *


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh well I wouldnt really car either way


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*Yeah, the uniqueness makes them special. I prefer all my fishies that way!! :-D*


----------

